# Άλλες Ειδικότητες > Αυτοκίνητο & Μηχανή >  συναγερμος toyota TH2000 (ariane)

## kostasv

Μήπως γνωρίζει κανείς πως επαναπρογραμματιζουμε το control του συναγερμού της toyota TH2000.
ειναι της ariane o 648.

----------

